# Fishdragon's Discus & Angels thread



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

I think it's time to share some pics of my Angels and Discus or others I have before. 
Some are previously exist, now it has been rehomed or gone just to remember them.
Some are currently I have, I am proud of keeping them with my day by day efforts.
They grown strong and show beautify to me and yes, a relax time when I am off work.

Update: Thanks josephl and catgoldfish, I just moved them into my own website.
Anyone can PM for the new place. Thanks again.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are beautiful discus. Well done on raising them up


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking fish........................


----------

